

How Google's icon experiment could improve online security - luck87
http://m.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/2015/0814/How-Google-s-icon-experiment-could-improve-online-security

======
FatalLogic
Two observations:

1 Average users don't pay any attention to that icon, whether it's present or
absent. It's even less visible than a banner ad.

2 Most people would probably agree that security matters more on some sites
than others, but it seems like there's no standard way to factor that 'desired
security level' into the UI. I mean the browser should give a very visible
warning if you access your bank or email over an insecure connection, but
browsing random news websites over an insecure connection probably creates
fewer and less serious security issues for most of us so the warning could be
emphasized less.

